# autoblog bloggt falsch



## dEXi (24. Dezember 2008)

hallo zusammen,

der autoblog meines chars bloggt wirre vz-rezepte, die ich mir wahrscheinlich nur angeguckt habe
meine eigentlichen berufe sind bergbau und käruterkunde, und ich hatte ganz zu anfang vz erlernt, es dann aber sofort wieder verlernt - kann daran der fehler liegen?


besinnliches weihnachtsfest,

dexi


----------



## Gwildo (24. Dezember 2008)

Same here
Bei mir wurde, nachdem neulich schon Inschriftenkunde zu meinen Berufen gezählt wurde, heute ebenfalls Verzauberung angezeigt - dabei bin ich doch bergbauender Schneider. 
Ich glaube auch das es daran liegt, das man sich die Berufe von anderen angeschaut hat, ist schließlich das gleiche Fenster. (Mein Schneiderei is noch net auf 435...) Wird auch unter den Rezepten falsch angezeigt. 

Frohe Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gortil (25. Dezember 2008)

Ist der Fehler schon bekannt oder untergegangen das die errungenen Erfolge nicht auto-gebloggt werden?

"Mein Schurke Gorrtil hat die Erfolge und errungen. "

Kommt mittlerweile bei jedem errungenen Erfolg den Buffed blogge will


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (26. Dezember 2008)

bei mir kommt das auch, teils, teils. mal ja, mal nein.


----------



## Unholt (26. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir steht juwe im blogg hab aber bergbau und schmied komisch, komisch

gruß holt


----------



## Broeselchen (26. Dezember 2008)

Gortil schrieb:


> Ist der Fehler schon bekannt oder untergegangen das die errungenen Erfolge nicht auto-gebloggt werden?
> 
> "Mein Schurke Gorrtil hat die Erfolge und errungen. "
> 
> Kommt mittlerweile bei jedem errungenen Erfolg den Buffed blogge will



Kann ich nur bestätigen.


----------



## Agrimor (27. Dezember 2008)

Hier auch. Zum einen, dass es heißt: "Mein Jäger Agrimor hat die Erfolge und errungen. ", zum anderen werden erhebliche Fortschritte in Berufen angezeigt, über die ich nicht verfüge.


----------



## Stargat (27. Dezember 2008)

In meinem Autoblog steht sowas:

Mein Paladin Philonius hat die Erfolge und errungen.

Und wie ich lese, nicht nur bei mir.

edit:

Außerdem ist dieser Blog hier falsch:

Neues von Philonius [Autoblog]
Samstag, 27. Dezember 2008 - 22:55 | Kategorie: Autoblog 

die Lederrezepte, die da stehen, hab ich mir von einem Raidkollegen angesehen. Lederverarbeitung hab ich gar nicht.


----------



## dEXi (29. Dezember 2008)

es gibt neuigkeiten: ich bin nun auch schmied und juwe.


----------



## aturusan (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi

Ist wohl bei allen so. Muss wohl noch etwas weiter entwickelt werden.

"Er hat die Erfolge und errungen. "

Also vor und hinter das "und" muss wohl noch der Text aus dem errungen Erfolg rein.


----------



## Frankyb (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi alle.

Auch bei mir ist seit gestern ein Fehler im Autoblog aufgetreten.
Ich soll Erfolge und neue Rezepte für die Schmiedekunst erlangt habe.
Ich bin aber kein Schmied.
Hier der link zum falschen Blog


----------



## Tiberiah (30. Dezember 2008)

also ich habe das gleiche problem, allerdings immer nur mit meinem magier. bei allen anderen chars werden die berufe richtig angezeigt. mal ist es verzauberkunst, dann wieder bin ich alchi.... aber dabei habe ich schon immer schneiderei, damals kräuterkunde und jetzt bergbau... sehr mysteriös...

das mit den erfolgen habe ich auch gesehen, aber das ist mir egal, es reicht, wenn buffed irgendwann mal schreibt, dass ich ALLE erfolge habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


guten rutsch und auf ein hoffentlich bald verbessertes auto blog berufe verzeichnis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frankyb (31. Dezember 2008)

Hiho

Und noch wieder ein Fehler im Autoblog
Nun soll ich Rezepte für Verzauberungen können.
Hier der Ling zum falschen Blog

Aber ich glaube das ich nun weiß wieso falsch geblogt wird.

Ich habe mir gestern im Handelschat bei eimen Vz seine Rezepte mir angeschaut dir er kann.
Genau die selben Rezepte die der Vz konnte und ich mich angesehen habe finde ich nun im Autoblog wieder.

Ich werde mun mal versuchen.im Chat einen Schneider zu finden der seine Schneiderkünste im Chat anbietet.
Würde fast wetten,das im meinem Autoblog dann steht welche neuen Schneiderrezepte mein Char kann.


Mgf
Frankyb


Ps.: Ich wünsche euche allen einen guten Rutsch und ein Frohes neues Jahr


----------



## Frankyb (3. Januar 2009)

So Nachtrag

Also im Autoblog werden auch Rezepte übernommen die Ihr euch bei anderen Char's angeschaut habt.

Beispiel:
Ihr schaut euch bei einem Gildenkolegen seine Rezepte in Schneiderei und Verzauberung an.
Irgendwie merkt sich der BLASC Profiler auch solche Rezepte als eure eigenen.
Beim Hochladen werden diese mit Übertragen und in den Autoblog mit hinein geschreiben.

Da klappt mit allen Berufen in im Chat verlinkt werden können.

Also lieber Programierer des BLASC Profiler.
Bitte mal überprüfen und verbessern.

Mfg

Frankyb


----------



## Tiberiah (3. Januar 2009)

Frankyb schrieb:


> Also im Autoblog werden auch Rezepte übernommen die Ihr euch bei anderen Char's angeschaut habt.
> 
> Beispiel:
> Ihr schaut euch bei einem Gildenkolegen seine Rezepte in Schneiderei und Verzauberung an.
> ...




also das kann ich bei meinem char nicht behaupten. immerhin habe ich mir gestern keinen juwelenschleifer angesehen, trotzdem erfasst der BLASCProfiler diese daten. habe mir gestern ganz bewusst mal nen hohen schneider und nen hohen schmied angesehen. 

gibt es evtl zusammenhänge mit anderen berufen?
bergbau = juwelenschleifer
schneider = verzauberung

evtl auch anders herum?

ich bin nämlich schneider und bergbauer und bei mir kommen ständig die anderen beiden berufe in den blog. die alchimie war da wohl ein "ausrutscher".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


naja, wenigstens werden jetzt erfolge angezeigt, habs bei meinem main gesehen, mit dem hatte ich gestern (glaube ich) 6 erfolge, die wurden als liste aufgeführt. mit meinem kleinen schamanen habe ich gestern nur lvl 20 erreicht und ein gebiet erkundet, das wurde allerdings wieder mit dem "hat und errungen" erfasst. einzelne erfolge werden irgendwie gar nicht erfasst....

liebe grüße
tiberiah aka shíríky


----------



## Friesenork (6. Januar 2009)

Bei mir blogt Blasc auch völlig falsch. Außerdem nervt dieser dämliche Satz "Hat die Erfolge und errungen." Was ist denn das für ein Blödsinn??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habe jetzt bei meinen Charakteren die Autoblogfuntion deaktiviert. Eigentlich fand ich diese Funktion immer sehr schön weil man immer mal nachvollziehen konnte was man wann so erreicht hatte aber so ist das so unnütz wie nen Kropf.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (7. Januar 2009)

huhu. ich bin aufeinmal auch verzauber.... ich habe mir keine rezepte angeschaut, sonst noch irgendwas mit verzauberei am hut, dennoch wird es bei mir gelistet im blog. lustig finde ich es dennoch.


----------



## Ultimo01 (7. Januar 2009)

dEXi schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> der autoblog meines chars bloggt wirre vz-rezepte, die ich mir wahrscheinlich nur angeguckt habe
> meine eigentlichen berufe sind bergbau und käruterkunde, und ich hatte ganz zu anfang vz erlernt, es dann aber sofort wieder verlernt - kann daran der fehler liegen?
> ...




geht mir auchso, ich habe gleich 3 hauptberufe (obwohl ja nur 2 gehen) & das sind 3 ganz andere, bin nähmlich bb + schmied, da steht verz. alcht + kkler xD


----------



## Technocrat (12. Januar 2009)

Gortil schrieb:


> Ist der Fehler schon bekannt <...> das die errungenen Erfolge nicht auto-gebloggt werden?
> 
> "Mein Schurke Gorrtil hat die Erfolge und errungen. "
> 
> Kommt mittlerweile bei jedem errungenen Erfolg den Buffed blogge will



Stimmt, bei mir auch. Und ich dachte schon, das das daran liegt, das ich auf einem englischen Server spiele. Einerseits bin ich erleichter das das auch bei anderen Auftritt, andereseits sieht mein Autoblog jetzt natürlich vonn beknackt aus. Und wenn man die alle löschen würde sähe es so aus, als täte man mit dem Char gar nichts. Grr... man kann halt nicht gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystic_Blue (13. Januar 2009)

Also wie es aussieht werden wohl die Erfolge aus der Buffed-Datenbank nicht richtig bzw. gar nicht verknüpft. 

Schade eigentlich. Aber zumindest werden ja noch die neu angezogenen Klamotten angezeigt. Ein gutes Zeichen das andere Dinge bestimmt auch irgendwann wieder richtig funktionieren.

Wäre hat nur schön wenn mal ein Datenbank-Admin was dazu sagen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olos (13. Januar 2009)

Der Autoblog enthält bei so gut wie jedem Eintrag mindestens einen Fehler, der absolute Hammer ist von Samstag, wo mein Druide angeblich Level 80 erreicht hat. Er ist bereits seit November Level 80 und wird seit damals bei buffed in meinem Profil auch als Level 80 angezeigt, da ich regelmäßig die Daten hochlade.


----------



## Tikume (13. Januar 2009)

Gibt es denn irgendjemand der ein Autoblog überhaupt liest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ist das Telefonbuch interessanter.


----------



## Independent (13. Januar 2009)

Ich finds immer wieder krass wie sehr sich Leute darüber aufregen -.-
Vielleicht denken sie ja das einige Leute das lesen.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (15. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gibt es denn irgendjemand der ein Autoblog überhaupt liest?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn es keiner liest, oder es gar niemanden interessiert, dann hätte man den ganzen kram auch weglassen können.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Januar 2009)

das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt warum das eingefügt wurde der autoblog wenn es keiner liest ........ bei mir werden auch bei mein Main die berufe falsch angezeigt war noch vor kurzen Kürscher und Kräuterkunde und kein VZ Oo


Edit 

bin der meinung das Buffed die Autoblog funktion für immer raus nehmen sollte da eh keiner liest


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (20. Januar 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt warum das eingefügt wurde der autoblog wenn es keiner liest ........ bei mir werden auch bei mein Main die berufe falsch angezeigt war noch vor kurzen Kürscher und Kräuterkunde und kein VZ Oo
> 
> 
> Edit
> ...



jup. autoblog ganz weg, lieber selber nen blog verfassen. was ich aber mal gerade gemacht habe, autoblog bei den charakteren deaktiviert. dennoch, von mir aus komplett abschaffen.


----------



## Agrimor (21. Januar 2009)

Ich hab jetzt erstmal Blasc komplett deaktiviert. Richtet momentan mehr Schaden an, als dass es nutzt.


----------



## Evereve (26. Januar 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> jup. autoblog ganz weg, lieber selber nen blog verfassen. was ich aber mal gerade gemacht habe, autoblog bei den charakteren deaktiviert. dennoch, von mir aus komplett abschaffen.



Ich hab den Autoblog vor drei Tagen deaktiviert, nachdem er nach dem Neuaufspielen von Blasc automatisch aktiviert war. 
Trotzdem hat er mir gestern die ganze Seite mit Autoblognews vollgespamt....weis jmd wie man das abstellen kann?


----------



## Gothic_1234 (11. Februar 2009)

AUTOBLOG kannst du in dein MYBUFFED profil bei Charakter ab stellen


----------



## def4life (12. März 2009)

Jau, der Blogger bloggt die Erfolge nicht mit. Ich wüsste auch gerne mal warum das so ist und ob es ein Client- oder Serverseitiges Prob ist. Ist schon extrem nervig nach jedem Upload erstmal alles von Hand nachzueditieren. Und da wo andere zu viele Rezepte haben, bloggt es bei mir zu wenige. Ab und zu funktioniert es, meistens jedoch nicht. 
Eine Antwort wäre wirklich nett, mittlerweile haben ja schon genug Leute gefragt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

